# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 15.03.2015 - 22.03.2015

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *98*, суммарный объем: *6598* мб Извлечено файлов: *4852*, суммарный объем: *13342* мб Признаны легитимными: *3386* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *145*, в частности:
 c:windowsstoregidfilter.sys - not-a-virus:NetTool.Win32.NetFilter.b, карантин 5EA27A1BB857B0872A775EBB284A3064 c:usersmmarattappdataroamingacestreamengineace_eng  ine.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.fqfi, карантин 5A1FFA7BD9C8DA4138BDD0C126C1A648 c:usersmmarattappdataroamingacestreamenginelibctoo  ls.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.fqfi, карантин 5A1FFA7BD9C8DA4138BDD0C126C1A648 c:programdatakmsautoskmsauto net.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.MSIL.Agent.axk, карантин D172FC48191478D0EB9796AA27C21A24 c:users*b21~1appdataroamingfunmoodsupdate~1update~  1.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.DealPly.gs, карантин D96F8D7053E5D9121C601E37CA27BCEC c:usersкириллappdataroamingintelservicesmsvs.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.BitCoinMiner.xih, карантин 429EFE6A9CB5532CC892D65BEA7E3EB5 c:windowsx64p1.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Python.Miner.b, карантин 5EA27A1BB857B0872A775EBB284A3064 c:usersмихаилappdatalocalmediaget2mediaget.exe - not-a-virus:Downloader.Win32.MediaGet.elo, карантин 5EA27A1BB857B0872A775EBB284A3064 c:usersмихаилappdataroamingyandexreversedsteam.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.BitCoinMiner.xdu, карантин 5EA27A1BB857B0872A775EBB284A3064 c:program files (x86)browser tab search by asksafetynutx64safetycrt.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.aknu, карантин BD7CB03FA64EFC6536D92478E1DB9FEB
--- список ограничен первыми 10-ю записями --- Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *2*, в частности:
 c:documents and settingsадминистраторlocal settingsapplication data*3000200-1424871378-0500-0006-000700080009bnsy202.exe - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Vopak.agt, карантин 8D3A5E7A752026AE7D6C75A8D67650E2 Ожидают классификации: *1321*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

